# New pictures of Panoramic - 17.1hh black TB stallion!



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

i love how black he is and his white socks.. Mm hes a looker


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

:shock: I want one


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Gosh darn Gorgeous!! =D


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very handsome I love the contrast of black and white


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome chap! He is a real beauty.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh brother! He sure is a looker. My goodness; his markings are even symmetrical! Aiiee.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, what a handsome boy! He looks positively regal.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Mmmmm...he is yummy! I'm not much of a thoroughbred fan...some yes, but they just don't usually catch my attention...He definitely does


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

He's beautiful! I was checking out the website, and in one of the pictures he has 2 hind socks, and no front socks. That must not really be him? Is it one of his foals?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.truecoloursfarm.com/news/?page_id=38&album=7&gallery=31

4th picture in of him rearing/ playing


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

All I can say is drool, drool!! What a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, one of the horses on the web is not the stallion advertised. Photo mixup, I think.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the polo wraps kind of mess with my eyes but he's quite lovely.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!



> http://www.truecoloursfarm.com/news/...m=7&gallery=31
> 
> 4th picture in of him rearing/ playing


That picture was taken before I got him and was the subject of SO much controversy! He doesnt have 2 stockings in behind - he only has one. Squint and look at this picture carefully. The leg you THINK is white, is actually a sunbeam cutting across the leg and lightening up the black leg making it LOOK like a stocking. Your eyes are fooled and then your brain believes it to be true as well ... 

Once your brain registers that it isnt white, you will never look at that picture again and think he has 2 white legs in behind! 

It took me awhile as well - I was positive that a white leg had been photoshopped onto him in behind

Funny what tricks can be played at times, isnt it?! :lol:


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Da pony!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ah, very good. You are absolutely right! Just a beam of light.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I totally see it now! I feel like a dummy! Hahaha but either way, that boy is **** good looking! What is his stud fee? Just out of curiosity. You can PM me if you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> I feel like a dummy!


Dont! :lol: There were SO many people that were positive it was 2 different horses because of that picture! 

I'll PM you his stud fees. Right now the Early Booking Discounts are still in effect for him ...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes he is a true Black Stallion


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

::faints::


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

If your horse goes missing don't freak out. He wanted to come visit! Wow he's handsome!!!!!


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> If your horse goes missing don't freak out. He wanted to come visit! Wow he's handsome!!!!!


Great! I now have about a dozen people saying they are going to "borrow him" and "Dont worry - he's at my place if you need to come looking for him :lol: "

Only problem is that they are all scattered across North America so I guess I'll have to take one heck of a road trip to find him!

Thanks again for the nice words on him ...


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hes stunning!


----------



## Catdog88 (Oct 3, 2011)

He is AMAZING! Makes me want to try my hand at the lotto


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I showed him to my husband, and we checked out his stud fees :wink: What a beautiful boy he is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW he is stunning, If I decide to breed my TB mare I'll know where to look for a stud for her. If bred to a bay mare(only white is a star) what are the likely colors of the foal?


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

So... If he goes missing... Dont check Cali! He's stunning lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

